# 21" Storm Picts and video, Rochester NY



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Who ever said the (Springtime) Fat Lady was singing must of just had his radio up too loud, cause we just got a top five all time snow-fall for one event. I did my route 3 times in 24 hours back to back.

This is one of my residentials, like all of my accounts, I'm running out of room.:crying:


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

This is in my big open lot, when I got to it there was 10" of snow.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

same view but without the flash so you can't see the snow falling.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

more cool shots of plowing the lot with lots of snow. With 3" it takes me 33 minutes, with 10" it took me 1hr and 4 minutes.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

....................


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

..........................


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

This is what those windrows ended up into, 10' monster piles


----------



## BRAAAP (Nov 29, 2005)

*looks good*

Looking good!!!! At least this storm you have your truck and its not in our shop. we got about 2ft down here payup No pics yet will get some today got a loader coming in to open some of my accounts up


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

This is at another one of my lots and as you can see, by the time I had plowed it and threw some salt down, there was already 1" built back up


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

BRAAAP;372403 said:


> Looking good!!!! At least this storm you have your truck and its not in our shop. we got about 2ft down here payup No pics yet will get some today got a loader coming in to open some of my accounts up


Hey, good to here from ya, um, funny thing about the shop comment...... some idiot thought 4 wheel drive ment go 50mph in a snow storm, and used my truck as a emergency brake:realmad: waiting to see if they total it or just replace every panel but the hood and drivers door. Picts on that one later. Truck is working but she don't look too good and the check engine light keeps needing to be reset.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

*here is the video,*

... you can hear my kids laughing after I hit the pile
http://s135.photobucket.com/albums/q121/DingoTX425/?action=view&current=MOV08072.flv


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

What I would give to plow those storms....

but anyway, quick question, do you use 4 hi or 4 low to plow that much snow, especially in the p-lot.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

gotta use hi, I'm moving forward at 15 and reversing at 20 

I use low range only if I am stuck or pulling out a stump.


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

Talk about alot of snow. Good job with good pics.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Hey Green,
If you put the plow on next time you could push more snow than just using the front of the truck!


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Man I wish I had a foil for that one! The video was only 5" of snow, that was the morning, but the night before was 10" and was just flying over the passenger side of the hood.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Grn Mtn;372408 said:


> Hey, good to here from ya, um, funny thing about the shop comment...... some idiot thought 4 wheel drive ment go 50mph in a snow storm, and used my truck as a emergency brake:realmad: waiting to see if they total it or just replace every panel but the hood and drivers door. Picts on that one later. Truck is working but she don't look too good and the check engine light keeps needing to be reset.


Didn't someone put a plow into the side of your truck last year?


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

why doesnt it look like your plow headlights are off in the pics of the front of your truck??

regardless, nice pics, thought the vid was pretty cool too! gotta love making big piles!!


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

First Time Out;372556 said:


> Didn't someone put a plow into the side of your truck last year?


Ah Yeah, right about the same time and on the same stretch of road:yow!: Instead of Lake ave, I'll rename it _idiot speedway_ Thanks for reminding me


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

mcwlandscaping;372569 said:


> why doesnt it look like your plow headlights are off in the pics of the front of your truck?....


I turned them off for the picture so it would come out better. --eagle eyes you are.


----------

